# Hi from the pacific islands



## mk_iron (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all
just started lifting for 6 months after many years of playing rugby & coaching and now trying to catch up with the wealth of BB & weightlifting info out there (and loving it)....I have just a question is it usual to be able to bench 180kgs(396pds)3x10reps, BB incline&decline 140kgs(308) 3x10reps, legpress340kgs(748pds) 3x15reps, I haven't even started to look at deadlifts(they just sound wrong lol), gym people are saying I should powerlift (I'm 90kgs-198pds 5ft11 and not overally muscular) in this jul comp. I guess my question is,(i've never eva taken any sort of supplements) is this normal?I keep telling myself there's lot's of people like me right?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2007)

mk_iron welcome to IM!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to I-M.


----------



## louieann34 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi mk_iron, 

Welcome to Iron Magazine.com Forum..

Hope that you enjoy the boards!! 

Always,
Ann


----------



## RexStunnahH (Mar 23, 2007)

Talofa Samoa!

Good to see another Islander! Is that your weight lifting log? for 90kg's I think das pretty damn good!
Right on Bro!
Take care 
Soifua!


----------

